# What country makes the best slingshots?



## BaronMordax

Greetings everybody, I would just like to put this question out there for when I am travelling again. What country makes the best slingshots (best accuracy, best quality, best durability etc.)? And is there any country (especially in the anglosphere) where if I'm passing through I should definitely get a slingshot? I already know South Africa and Australia has some nice hunting slingshots (in fact I picked up a nice hunting slingshot in SA earlier this year). Does anybody know how slingshots compare internationally? Thanks.


----------



## treefork

For one to say their country or a country has the best would be insulting for members of their respective countries . Members from all over the globe participate here . I highly suggest reading the forum for discussion about every thing slingshots and learn about materials , designs , bands , pouches and shooting tips and techniques .


----------



## devils son in law

Greenland designs are rather impressive.


----------



## Imperial




----------



## Arber

I'm going to go with Mars


----------



## treefork

Not sure what kind of slingshot you want but if find yourself near Kazakhstan .......


----------



## Toolshed

Rules are rules.....No pic, no proof....

Upshot is, YOU are what makes the slingshot accurate.

YOU are what decides if it fits YOU.

YOU have to try a bunch out...

If you've got the loot to travel, then for fuk sake buy a crap-ton of them....Figure out which is YOU, and then trade the others to us who can barely afford to leave our own states for a vacation....

:yeahright:


----------



## leon13

I buy mine on planet earth
Some times I think the vender fools me because they look like from outer space


----------



## lunasling

to say who makes the best slingshot would not be fair, ultimitly the best one is the one that you shoot the best weather bought from a vender or personally made by you .


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yugoslavia


----------



## Viper010

You must definitely pick one up from Antarctica. The ice wood there has the most spectacular grain and the locals truly are amazing marksmen. They can shoot the pecker off a penguin at 700 yards. Truly one of a kind.

Now that I've answered your question, let me ask one back. Do you really turn to stone when the sun comes up or is that just old Norwegian folklore?


----------



## lunasling

Each SS builder has thier own style of fabrication to say one is better than the other is

shallow prejugdement , many SS makers put out fine work its up to you to find the one that fits you !


----------



## Metropolicity

Antarctica. Not a lot to do down there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Borat and his slingshot swim suit no less!

Really there isn't a "best" because countries don't make slingshots, people do...obviously it depends on who makes it. You can make your own to get out of the loop...a most rewarding facet of this hobby. Look at all the designs people make!

Since you live in USA, and if you are in your beginning months, just go down to Walmart and get yourself a folding arm braced or non arm braced Marksman or Daisy F16 etc.. for a few bucks and a few sets of spare tubes, some 3/8" ammo and practice using a catch box or limp backstop made from an old blanket or sheet hung up in your garage.. Once you get pretty good at 5 meters, go for 8, then 10 then 15 etc. as you learn. Those steel wire frames I recommended are strong and a delight to shoot. You can read up here on the forum how to cut flat bands and band a wire frame with your own home rolled flat bands or use Alliance Sterling large rubber bands bought in Walmart as well if you don't want to fiddle with cutting rubber and the equipment to do it.

Once you get good with your wire frame you may want to make some slingshots yourself from natural forks or multiplex hardwood plywood or buy a ready made one from one of the vendors here on the forum, most of whom make them in USA (or UK) and all of whom make excellent slingshots. Dankung are made in China and are good wire frames as well. I have two commercial wire frames now and over a dozen home made slingshots for example of all sorts of materials.

Really, you needn't fiddle with foreign made slingshots and the shipping expenses when so many good ones are made right in your home country. A commercial form fitting slingshot from one of the vendors is about $35 to $55 banded ready to go.


----------



## JediMike

Trrefork! That's hardly fair bro. After all Kazakhstan is the greatest country in the world.How can the rest of us compete when they have the purest potassium in the region?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan

every country makes the best slingshot shoot me a harder question next time hehe


----------



## NaturalFork

Mypos!


----------



## BAT

If "The Best slingshot" does not exist, why would some one think there is a country that makes the best slingshots?

I think you need to read more, shoot more, try different slings, and then, one day, you may find the best slingshot for YOU.

Cheers!


----------



## JediMike

NaturalFork said:


> Mypos!


Have you seen recent puctures of this dude.
The actor has looked like this for like thirty straight years, I need to find what his beauty regimen is.


----------



## lunasling

JediMike said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mypos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen recent puctures of this dude.
> The actor has looked like this for like thirty straight years, I need to find what his beauty regimen is.
> 
> He's a vampire lol
Click to expand...


----------



## treefork

Germany makes some good ones .


----------



## Tandrax

Yugoslavia

Yes i must agree !!!

Yugoslavia had a really long tradition of making quallity slingshots that wer used for fun, sport and hunting.

Sometimes the youngest members of a family would go in the field and bring home rabbits, phesants,quail, frogs or wild pidgeons.

The Ingenuity of the SS builders incorporated the legacy of the partisan fighters that fought the axis powers in ww II and used all available materials they could get their hands on.

The same is true for slingshots made there, sometimes using the inside of footballs for rubber-tapes, or medical tubing and such...

And the forks were usually pure naturals of oak, olive or wallnut.

The motto that was the driving force behind these SS makers was the famouse quote by Commrade Tito : "Let us work as if there is going to be a century of peace, and prepare as if war was tomorrow".


----------



## tassie

Tandrax said:


> Yugoslavia
> 
> Yes i must agree !!!
> 
> Yugoslavia had a really long tradition of making quallity slingshots that wer used for fun, sport and hunting.
> 
> Sometimes the youngest members of a family would go in the field and bring home rabbits, phesants,quail, frogs or wild pidgeons.
> 
> The Ingenuity of the SS builders incorporated the legacy of the partisan fighters that fought the axis powers in ww II and used all available materials they could get their hands on.
> 
> The same is true for slingshots made there, sometimes using the inside of footballs for rubber-tapes, or medical tubing and such...
> 
> And the forks were usually pure naturals of oak, olive or wallnut.
> 
> The motto that was the driving force behind these SS makers was the famouse quote by Commrade Tito : "Let us work as if there is going to be a century of peace, and prepare as if war was tomorrow".


Would be nice to see some pics of them..


----------



## oldmiser

There are a lot of slingshots made around the world..To me is the slingshot you have in your hand..& learn how to use it well....Every slingshot has a different learning curve....Just choose 1 slingshot & shoot it well....Until you can not miss with it....slingshots are nice to have in a collection...But you can only shoot

1 at a time......I have a few in a collection ~~~But I have learned to master just 1 slingshot very well....Oh yes I can shoot the other slingshots.....for my self

to master 1 slingshot for shooting is a great feeling..Knowing your going to hit your target......I am just a old 71year gezzer having fun is all..killing cans....OM


----------

